# Reboa-the CPT code



## heart (Jan 14, 2015)

What is the CPT code for resuscitative endovascular balloon occlusion of the aorta (REBOA)?


----------



## bonn715 (Jan 24, 2015)

how about 61623?

http://www.acr.org/Advocacy/Economi...etection-for-Mammography/2003-CPT-Code-Update


----------



## ateague@uabmc.edu (Feb 28, 2018)

*REBOA CPT code*



heart said:


> What is the CPT code for resuscitative endovascular balloon occlusion of the aorta (REBOA)?



The CPT code for REBOA is 37244.


----------



## sliter (Mar 1, 2018)

*Susan*

I concur. 

37244 vascular occlusion for arterial or venous hemorrhage


----------

